# New filly needing a name



## wbwks (Apr 5, 2014)

La-Te-Da and I think this should be posted in a different category since your filly is a horse? 

Call her Lottie! 

Pictures would be great, we love foal pics!!


----------



## bkylem (Sep 21, 2013)

Sheba (Ali Sheba)

Layla

Star Fire


----------



## bkylem (Sep 21, 2013)

bkylem said:


> Sheba (Ali Sheba)
> 
> Layla
> 
> Star Fire



Stella, as in Stellar, as in Star


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Beatrice ( bee -a -trees) or "Bee".

Beaute (beutte)

Indian summer
Indian maid

Choctaw melody


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

Strawberry (roan) + Star = "Starberry"


----------



## EponaLynn (Jul 16, 2013)

Ruby, Crystal or Diamond


----------



## bkylem (Sep 21, 2013)

tinyliny said:


> Beatrice ( bee -a -trees) or "Bee".
> 
> Beaute (beutte)
> 
> ...


I like Choctaw Melody a lot.


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

Mel
Cheyenne
Rayne


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Reeses, as in Reese's Peanutbutter Cup. The Choc in Choctaw made me think of chocolate then add that with Buttercup and that's what I came up with. LOL


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Muffin, everbody likes muffins.


----------

